# Looking for a relabeling company in south, central Florida!!



## MotusLaurage (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello, 

What - I am looking for a relabeling company that will offer heat transfers and/or organic labels.

Where - South or central Florida

I have done a bit of research and I found some vendors such as Clothing Labels 4 u and Cruz Label, however, they require a minimum of 1,000 pieces. I am a building an all eco-friendly start up company and I would really love a local company that offers these services at little or very small minimum. Any advice, help will be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

I know you want to stay local. But these big companies have minimums like that so they can give you that good deal. I have gone local one time..The labels were great. But the price is just to high.I now get my labels at these big companies. 1000 woven labels for under 250 bucks. If your stuck with extra labels...you can use them on hats and other accessories. Just keep that in ming when design the label.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> however, they require a minimum of 1,000 pieces. I am a building an all eco-friendly start up company and I would really love a local company that offers these services at little or very small minimum.


Many times you'll find that ordering a small minimum order will cost more than order 1,000 pieces.

You can also get heat transfer labels from plastisol transfer companies like TransferExpress.com, Versatranz.com, etc


----------



## MotusLaurage (Jun 21, 2011)

^ Thank you for your inputs, I actually ended up finding a pretty neat local company that gave me a great price!! Thanks again guys!


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

I literally just ordered and payed Lucky Label. 1200 woven labels for $220!


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

We do woven labels up to 8 colors with a 100 minimum for about $100 plus setup and quantity discounts.


----------

